# Posted a question yesterday about my Daughters Maxima 51 veiws no replies?



## Barry Jr (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok I dont know what I did but I asked for help from Nissan Maxima fluent people and got zero feed back? I would have expected something, either some direction or a remark to look around some more???? As I stated I did try this BEFORE posting. I have to assume that no one really cares to help and I should find another site. I always help out anyone who asks politely and treats me as they would want to be treated. KARMA.
:lame::wtf:
Barry


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

:loser::lame::wtf::loser:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Barry Jr said:


> Ok I dont know what I did but I asked for help from Nissan Maxima fluent people and got zero feed back? I would have expected something, either some direction or a remark to look around some more???? As I stated I did try this BEFORE posting. I have to assume that no one really cares to help and I should find another site. I always help out anyone who asks politely and treats me as they would want to be treated. KARMA.
> :lame::wtf:
> Barry


Many of _NF_ members post threads where sometimes no response is encountered. Most members just let it go and don't worry about, including myself.

Your little bit of flaming will just anger others. Best to forget about it and move on.

FYI, I did respond to your other thread.


----------



## Barry Jr (Jun 27, 2012)

JDG Thanks for the heads up. I have to assume the best part of you was wasted. DB.
ROGOMAN I will admit that I was out of line with my response, I am a self employed electrical contractor with employees, a wife and two kids one of which is an 18 year old girl who just purchased this car for college and is lets say "making life a bit harder on dad" with this radio issue. Not complaining just stating the facts that myself and many other people are living with in these "great" economic times. So I guess I missed the Goggle Nissan? I assumed that a Nissan forum would be the way to go, as JDG mentioned I was incorrect. And also shouldn't breed? No more words needed there it shines threw. No problem enough time spent. 
Thank You for you time.
Barry


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Barry Jr said:


> JDG Thanks for the heads up. I have to assume the best part of you was wasted. DB.


Sa-weet!!!


----------

